# Music That Gives You Goosebumps!



## miss dab (Apr 28, 2008)

Some advice/suggestions/inspiration please!

I am a dance coach/choreographer and am searching for an 'awesome' 'atmospheric' piece of music to use for a new display item.

The last peice of music I used - which worked wonderfully was 'HEDWIG'S THEME' from the film soundtrack of Harry Potter & the Philospher's Stone.

It has amazing atmosphere, variation and makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up - but now I need something to top this!!!

Any suggestions would be very welcome - PLEASE!!!! I am totally stumped at the moment and need some guidence.

I am looking for something approx 4-5 mins long that has real IMPACT!! It can be orchestral/operaic/anything goes really.

Something that makes your soul soar or even slightly disturbs???? Something that makes you want to dance or even cry??? I await your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm... Ill do my best here. To use _Hedwig's Theme_ as a reference, you may want to consider Dvorak's _Water Goblin_ (much longer than 4 to 5 mins!), Grieg's _In the Hall of the Mountain King_ (a bit shorter).

Although, the only piece in memory which has both made my soul soar _and_ disturbed me would be Grofé's _Cloudburst_.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Since you seem to be into the Harry Potter type music, how about looking at the soundtrack from the new movie, Order of the Phoenix?

Lets see here.. A few of my favorites:
* Professor Umbridge *
* Fireworks *
* Flight of the Order of the Phoenix *
* Another Story * (It's a different version of Hedwig's Theme)
Those are less than 4-5 minutes though.

If your done with the Harry Potter tangent, then I suggest:
* Festive Overture, Op. 96 * by Dmitri Shostakovich, 



* Symphony No. 10, Mvt. II. Allegro* by Dmitri Shostakovich, 



 (The faster the better, IMO)
* The Marriage of Figaro: Overture * by Mozart, 



* Pictures at an Exhibition, XV: The Great Gate at Kiev * by Modest Mussorgsky 





Just a random conglomeration that I thought of. Hope that helped.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

You mentioned Fireworks, which reminded me of another piece I should mention. I'm assuming you weren't referring to Stravinsky's _Fireworks_.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Rondo said:


> You mentioned Fireworks, which reminded me of another piece I should mention. I'm assuming you weren't referring to Stravinsky's _Fireworks_.


Wasn't, but I love that piece. One of the few pieces by Stravinsky I like.


----------

